# Killer Coyote plays with a house Cat



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Just happened upon this video and thought I'd share it here. Enjoy!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

That really worried me until I saw the coyote flop on the floor and roll on its back, inviting play! Amazing video!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I saw that video last week. That's just how Deja and Bo play, trying to sever each others Achilles tendons, LOL.
But it makes me almost want to find a coyote puppy.........almost.....


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Me too, Wolfy...fortunately, I know better!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Sunsilver said:


> Me too, Wolfy...fortunately, I know better!


I do too. Years ago at Wildlife Rehab we had coyote puppies and nobody was allowed to interact or even look at them. I peeked in the box and OMG they were so cute. They were raised successfully and after they had been transferred to the big outdoor cage, the little tricksters escaped. Evidently they were ready.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

That coyote is one tummy rumble away from making that cat into a quick snack


----------



## Shadow Shep (Apr 16, 2020)

Why is there a Coyote in a house?


----------



## truff (Apr 24, 2014)

Amazing video, love to see them playing that way


----------



## Salty dog (Aug 10, 2020)

Am I the only one that looks at this and wants to grab a rake brush and sit in my backyard for hours relaxing and brushing? Coyotes are beautiful, but sadly considered the cockroach of wild breeds. I would never want to own one, but can’t deny how beautiful and graceful they are.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I love seeing them in the wild. Not in my yard and certainly not in my house.


----------

